# Toshiba HD A2 - HD A3



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are the deferences between the HD A2 and the A3? By looking at the specs there doesn't seem to be any.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Might be internal upgrades. The HD-A2 is 11-Bit/216Mhz Video D/A and the HD-A3 is 12-Bit/148Mhz.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The A3 is cheaper to build. Uses less power and has a lower capacity power supply. IIRC no more Intel CPU but rather uses a low cost 32 bit MIPS RISC processor as its main CPU.

Performance compared to the A2 is about the same.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I take it that the only difference between the A3 and the A30 is 1080p output?


----------

